# US citizen about to graduate college and wants to move to London



## daaaaabeers (Jan 5, 2010)

I am about to graduate from Harvard this spring and would love more than anything to find employment (i.e. visa support) in the UK immediately after. Are there any companies that are particularly keen on sponsoring US hires/if I see a job posted on guardian or another uk job site, am I as a US citizen allowed to apply for it?

Is this going to be hopeless? Does anyone have any tips on job hunting in my situation?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

daaaaabeers said:


> I am about to graduate from Harvard this spring and would love more than anything to find employment (i.e. visa support) in the UK immediately after. Are there any companies that are particularly keen on sponsoring US hires/if I see a job posted on guardian or another uk job site, am I as a US citizen allowed to apply for it?
> 
> Is this going to be hopeless? Does anyone have any tips on job hunting in my situation?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!


The UK job market for lack of a better word is totally f**ked!

With the current climate and no experience even from a degree from Harvard it's going to be hard but not impossible. Even though Harvard is probably the best school in the world there is a stigma worldwide that US undergrad degrees are not the same standard as lets just say Australia or the UK. I would say apply for graduate positions and see what happens as you've done a degree from Harvard you would be considered excellent talent.

If you obtain a Masters you will get automatic entry in the UK on a Tier 1 HSMP so maybe starting work in the US and start your Masters and you will eventually get there. This might sound stupid but eventually if you decide to settle and work in the UK a masters is a must. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Throughout Europe, the issue of unemployment is the worst among "young people" (those under 30) and those with a brand new degree/qualification and no experience. Unless any of the companies recruiting on campus are hiring for their London office, you'd do far, far better to get a few years of experience under your belt in the US before trying your luck in the UK (or anywhere else in Europe).

And of course, the ideal situation would be to work for a big international company and let them transfer you over in a few years. That way, they take care of the visa stuff - and you get the perks that go with an "international assignment."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

Even for those with jobs rates have fallen through the floor in the UK... the more desperate people get the lower wage they will accept and it just gets worse.. Even if you have a job you will carry the burden of the uk debt on you and be taxed loads..

The uk is only good for dole warriors (aka people on the Rock'n'roll aka benefits).. who have loads of kids and live off of handouts.. If your young, have good qualifications and are willing to work hard the uk is NOT the place for you.. It is exactly this reason that has driven out most of more capable young families to places like canada aus nz us etc. 

Ok everone this is just my one-sided synical biast view etc etc rip me to shreds ahahahaha!!!

If you still want to come to the UK the become a preacher of hate and the UK governemtn will give you the red carpet treatment... no seriously, if you do want to come over then i would advise joining a large multinational company based in the US then transfering out.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Even for those with jobs rates have fallen through the floor in the UK... the more desperate people get the lower wage they will accept and it just gets worse.. Even if you have a job you will carry the burden of the uk debt on you and be taxed loads..
> 
> ...


That is strange, because there are many "capable young families" (whatever that means) coming from elsewhere to live and work in the UK.

You would have a point if the UK population was decreasing, which it isn't....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jlms said:


> That is strange, because there are many "capable young families" (whatever that means) coming from elsewhere to live and work in the UK.
> 
> You would have a point if the UK population was decreasing, which it isn't....


Yes, but the bulk of those capable (well-qualified) young families have been from the newer EU (accession) states using their newly-gained freedom to live and work in a handful of EU states that have placed no restrictions on them (UK, Ireland, Sweden; other countries have since lifted their restrictions or planning to do so). When the migration was at its highest a couple of years ago, UK did provide good opportunities, booming economy and strong currency compared to their zloty etc. But there has been a dramatic change - economy in recession, huge unemployment and collapse of currency. Many Poles, Estonians, Lativians, Lithuanians etc who have got on the bandwagon have moved back or are planning to do so, as their native countries now offer better prospect and pay, and still lower cost of living. Meanwhile, young Brits with ability and drive have been leaving UK in droves in search of better jobs, work-life balance and safer place to bring up their family, esp Australia, New Zealand and Canada. The recent steady rise in UK population is due largely to mass migration from accession states, family members joining those already settled here, and a steady flow of non-EU migrants from the Third World, some in UK illegally (up to a million by latest estimate). Plus higher birth rate among newer arrivals and longer life expectancy.


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Yes, but the bulk of those capable (well-qualified) young families have been from the newer EU (accession) states using their newly-gained freedom to live and work in a handful of EU states that have placed no restrictions on them (UK, Ireland, Sweden; other countries have since lifted their restrictions or planning to do so). When the migration was at its highest a couple of years ago, UK did provide good opportunities, booming economy and strong currency compared to their zloty etc. But there has been a dramatic change - economy in recession, huge unemployment and collapse of currency. Many Poles, Estonians, Lativians, Lithuanians etc who have got on the bandwagon have moved back or are planning to do so, as their native countries now offer better prospect and pay, and still lower cost of living. Meanwhile, young Brits with ability and drive have been leaving UK in droves in search of better jobs, work-life balance and safer place to bring up their family, esp Australia, New Zealand and Canada. The recent steady rise in UK population is due largely to mass migration from accession states, family members joining those already settled here, and a steady flow of non-EU migrants from the Third World, some in UK illegally (up to a million by latest estimate). Plus higher birth rate among newer arrivals and longer life expectancy.


Told it exactly like it is!!

Sorry jlms but if you dont wanna hear the truth then... year its great everyone loves you and everything is free... massive place room for all and the boom times are back!! 

speaking personally, almost everyone I know who got good degrees and are sought after have gone.. its a fact.. those of my mates that are left are dole warriors... nice chaps but dole warriors


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Told it exactly like it is!!
> 
> Sorry jlms but if you dont wanna hear the truth then... year its great everyone loves you and everything is free... massive place room for all and the boom times are back!!
> 
> speaking personally, almost everyone I know who got good degrees and are sought after have gone.. its a fact.. those of my mates that are left are dole warriors... nice chaps but dole warriors


We clearly move in different circles 

None of my English mates are in the dole. Not even myself, in spite of being unemployed.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

jlms said:


> We clearly move in different circles
> 
> None of my English mates are in the dole. Not even myself, in spite of being unemployed.


Parts of England ar great for expats and have their charm but the salaires are low. A good salary is 40k I couldn't even live of 80k in Australia.


----------

